# Bee Spill in Sac



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Here are a couple that turned out ok with the cell phone camera. There was not really much time for snapping photos. We had netted bees on our truck and wanted to help and get moving again ASAP.


----------



## KES (May 17, 2007)

What a mess. Glad there were some beekeepers there to help.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

*bee spill*

Been there ,done that, I helped a friend picked up a semi load in Iowa several years back . The truck and trailer had flipped several time and boxes,bees and equipment was scaddered on the Interstate 1/4 mile. There wasn't much left of the bee boxes,looked like a bomb went off just splinters of wood that we loaded into dump trucks and was hauled to the dump.The combs were picked up and taken to be melted down.The bees were totaly confused and driffted to the fence posts for a while and then took off. I think a one ton load was saved out of the load of new Tx.nucs.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, thanks for sharing those pictures. I am glad there were people there that helped...


----------



## ruralnv (Apr 5, 2007)

*news video*

http://www.my58.com/video/15617541/index.html 

This is a link to news video the crash clean up...


----------

